# Golvellius de retour sur Iphone !



## SOholog (29 Juillet 2009)

Avis aux amateurs de retrogaming !

Retour d'un jeu mythique de la Master System, Golvellius vient d'être annoncé sur Iphone ! 

Le jeu est prévu pour la fin de l'été


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2009)

Viens d'être annoncé ou ton boss t'a demandé de faire l'annonce ici?


----------



## SOholog (30 Juillet 2009)

Hein ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2009)

C'est de la pub ou pas en gros?


----------



## SOholog (31 Juillet 2009)

Bah heu.... non
Je me suis peut être trompé de section ?

J'avais grave accroché le jeu à l'époque, donc je l'attends quoi ^^


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2009)

OK? bon ben on attends


----------

